# What Is The Value Of Fasting ?



## Archived_Member16 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Q50. What is the value of fasting? *


Source: "Introduction to Sikhism" Author: Gobind Singh Mansukhani


Fasting is good for health but has no religious merit. Some sects of the Hindus hold very strong views on fasting. For them, fasting has some real value and has to be strictly followed. 


Sikhism does not regard fasting as meritorious. God has given us the human body - the temple of the soul - which has to be nourished and cared for. Fasting as an austerity, as a ritual, as a mortification of the body by means of wilful hunger is forbidden in Sikhism. Guru Nanak says: "Penance, fasting, austerity and alms-giving are inferior to 'The Truth'; right action is superior to all." 

There are sects which do not eat this or that. Some peole will not eat cereals, but will take other types of food. Such people may be treated as hypocrites. They give up the use of certain type of food, not because they want to, but because they wish to impress others. It feeds their Ego and does not earn merit. According to Guru Nanak, true fasting is the renunciation of the fruit of one's actions. 

Fasting for reasons of health is understandable when done on medical advice. Some people fast regularly on a particular day in the week, so resting their digestive organs. It may also serve as a means to save food, or a method of balancing the domestic budget. 

Sikhism encourages temperance and moderation in matters of food. Neither starve nor over-eat: this is the golden mean. Men who want to engage in meditation should only eat simple and nourishing food. Healthy food but in small quantities(Alap Ahar), just to keep body and soul together and to prevent sleep and sloth, this is recommended for the devotee. On the other hand, gluttony is not only socially bad, but also morally reprehnsible. 

The golden rule about fasting is: Fast only when you must, in the interest of your health.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 26, 2009)

Kabaabsaab ji

Interesting that you now admit you are a Muslim whereas as Mr. Chaudry in your previous identities on SPN you disavowed your faith in order to mislead people.


----------



## Astroboy (Jun 26, 2009)

YouTube - Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan - Ni Main Jana Jogi De Naal 1/3


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 26, 2009)

QUOTE:

Also how can i be 'a Muslim' when he's already a banned member?         

Really ?? dont tell me you dont know about MULTIPLE IDS..RE-REGISTERING under "new ID"...etc. ??
ha ha ha good one.:}8-::}8-:


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 26, 2009)

NamJap ji

A wonderful, maybe one of the best in my book, of Nusrah Fateh Ali Khan. This is a very unusual performance because there are 5 male voices participating in the "call and return" segments: Nuzrah and 4 other men. Usually Nusrah does that with one other male or at the most two.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 26, 2009)

mine too aad ji...sad that Nusrat had to go so early...a great loss.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 27, 2009)

is this in the Quran?

And from the wisdom behind fasting is that it trains one to curb the soul, and it gives one strength to withhold his soul by its bridle, such that one can govern it and lead it towards that which is good for it and what will make it prosper. This is because the soul commands one to do evil, except for those souls that my Lord has mercy on. So when a person undoes and lets go of his (soul's) bridle, the soul lands him into many dangers. But when he controls it and curbs it, he is able to lead it to the highest of levels and the greatest of goals.

*Because if it is then the entire argument that Sikhism is Islam in disguise would be laughable in the eyes of any Muslim who has made a study of Sri Guru Granth Sahib. It already is laughable to Sikhs :roll: *


----------



## Astroboy (Jun 27, 2009)

aad0002 said:


> NamJap ji
> 
> A wonderful, maybe one of the best in my book, of Nusrah Fateh Ali Khan. This is a very unusual performance because there are 5 male voices participating in the "call and return" segments: Nuzrah and 4 other men. Usually Nusrah does that with one other male or at the most two.



In the beginning of the video there is a poem read by Nusrat's group as follows:-

*Makkay Giyaa Gal Mukdi Nahin pavaii sao sao jummay parr aiye*

Devotion is not complete just by going to Mecca even if we attend Jumaa hundreds of times.

*Gangga giyaa gal mukdi nahin pavaii sao sao gottay khaiiyeh*

Devotion is not complete even if we submerge our bodies and bathe in the Ganges River hundreds of times. 

*Gaiya giyaa gal mukdi nahin pavaii sao sao pandh parraiye*

Devotion is not complete even if we read hundreds of piles of religious books

*Bulleh Shah, gal taiyuu mukdi jadh MEIN nu dillau gawaiiye*

Bulleh Shah says, devotion is complete only when the "I-ness" is removed from our hearts.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 27, 2009)

Kabir also says, 

The unstruck drum of Eternity is sounded within me but my deaf ears cannot hear it
So long as man clamours for the I and the Mine his works are naught
When all the love of the I and Mine is dead the work of the Lord is done


From the beej, not Sri Guru Granth Sahib Mhaaraj. Forgive me.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 27, 2009)

I do not fast but do the fasting every 3 months for the myriad of blood tests. This is not by any divine orders but the Doc's. Nothing divine about blood being sucked away through a needle by a person with a smiley grin who I am sure must have been a blood sucker in his/her last life.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## susan (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you NamJap Ji

This should give us all alot to think about. We think we are "know it all's when it comes to living a truthful life",but in reality we will never know it all. Such is a rare person that will judge his own actions before anothers.


----------



## Josh martin (Jul 8, 2009)

Taking text from Bible:

Matthew 9:14-15 Then came to him the disciples of John, saying,                Why do we and the Pharisees fast oft, but thy disciples fast not?                [15] And Jesus said unto them, Can the children of the bridechamber                mourn, as long as the bridegroom is with them? but the days will                come, when the bridegroom shall be taken from them, and then shall                they fast. 

Maybe the answer is in there somewhere.


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 8, 2009)

Josh Martin ji

Are you the Josh Martin with the Josh Martin Band and the web site connecting rock to the Gospel?


----------



## Josh martin (Jul 8, 2009)

I am no body important. Josh martin is an online alias I like 
rest shouldn't matter :yes:


----------



## Admin (Jul 8, 2009)

gurFateh Khalsa Ji, Welcome to SPN!! :welcome:


----------



## Josh martin (Jul 8, 2009)

I would like to be a learner here but my wisdom won't let me. It WANTS to be the teacher  One of my many vices. Thx in advance for puttin up with me.:happy:


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jul 8, 2009)

Being a teacher isnt necessarily a bad thing. Actually, I would say being a teacher is never a bad thing. As long as you are a good teacher, and good teachers are good students as well. :yes:


----------

